# Piece-y/Messy Looking Hair



## Armyofonetiger (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Guys!

Looking for a product to make my thick, medium length hair more piece-y or messy looking.  Right now I have shorter layers through the crown and bangs past my eyebrows.  Any recs for a drugstore or High-end product?

Thanks.


----------



## ~Coco~ (Mar 17, 2007)

Have you tried Jonathans Silky Dirt?  It works great for that!  Also Bumble & Bumble carries a product called Styling Wax it comes in a silver tin...I LOVE THIS ONE!! Highly recommend it.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Armyofonetiger* 

 
_Hi Guys!

Looking for a product to make my thick, medium length hair more piece-y or messy looking. Right now I have shorter layers through the crown and bangs past my eyebrows. Any recs for a drugstore or High-end product?

Thanks._


----------



## stephbunny (Mar 17, 2007)

i agree with Jonathan's "Dirt" product--it's available at sephora!
love it.  it makes my thick hair separate, but washes out easily and isn't greasy.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 18, 2007)

Pomade or wax on the ends. Just don't use too much or your hair becomes greasy.


----------



## jenii (Mar 20, 2007)

I have really thick hair, so my sister layered the hell out of it by razor-cutting it (razor makes it more piecy). To style it, I mist a little hairspray over all of it, let it dry for about 60 seconds, then flat iron it. It gets very piecy and chunky when I do that, and it ends up taking all of three minutes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ETA: The hairspray I use is Joico Ice Blast. It's great, because it holds really well, and it doesn't smell as bad as other hairsprays.


----------



## user79 (Mar 21, 2007)

I like Sebastian Molding Mud pomade and sort of messing it through the ends of my hair after I flat iron it. Then I flip my head upside down and spray a light-hold hairspray in it while tossing my hair. Flip back around and just kind of pull the hair into place. Don't comb it at the end, that will destroy the textured look you've just created. Having layers is key to getting good texture.


----------

